# Looking Reasonably priced guide 10/12 Within two hours of Houston area



## 411497 (Jun 9, 2019)

The girlfriend is wanting to catch a fish next weekend anyone have any openings Message me With info and pricing. Live bait would probably be best 
thanks in advance


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

You better check the forecast for next weekend! Rain and north winds= stay home


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Forecast past a couple days out is a joke.

But stuff wind is nothing to take lightly. Doesnt mean you can't fish just may not be able to fish everywhere exactly where you want....

I can get yall out there for a nice day on the water.....


----------

